

SEM. What? How? etc... - Slmnhq

Hi folks,<p>I'm currently working on marketing a silly little dating site (fonepong.com) and I need to get it some google love. Does anybody have any experience with promoting a non-content, entertainment application like this? Has anyone worked with an SEM consultant to increase traffic <i>organically</i>?<p>Thoughts? Tips?<p>Thanks!
======
randfish
I think the word you want is "SEO" (Search Engine Optimization), which refers
to the organic side of search marketing. Although, technically, SEM should
cover both paid (PPC) and organic, most folks use it to describe paid search
exclusively.

